# Almost Complete Jack Results



## Diva Q (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats to all the teams well done!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone heard how the North Coast team did?


----------



## NewHeart (Oct 28, 2007)

Mrs. Dog told me that they were in the middle of the pack in pork and ribs.  They were an impressive 15th in chicken.  I think like 41 overall.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 28, 2007)

Heck, first time at the Jack? I'd take a top 100 all day!   I just don't know what the (censored) judges are looking for. There are some teams that nail it time after time. Must be doing something right! What that is, I guess I'll never know.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 28, 2007)

Heck Id take middle of the pack any day!   Congrats to all those from the forum who got to compete...that in itself a great accomplishment


----------

